# The National Aquarium in Baltimore - Most Photogenic Place in the World



## Erica (Dec 16, 2010)

I went there last year. It is really something to see, although too crowded for my taste. The dolphin show was my favorite part, but this guy was also quite interesting, lol.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

it is extremely crowded. It's best to hit it on a weekday during school and pray there are no field trips.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

We went there on the way up to NY. Really nice. And done a whole lot better than the Florida Aquarium here in Tampa. (Well almost any aquarium is done better than the one here)


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice video and I'm glad you injoyed the Aquarium, we live 40 minutes south and love it!


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

Im going Friday!!!!! Can not wait!


----------



## AquaticAZ (Jun 15, 2012)

I love his place! I've gone here since I was about 12?y family loves it so much we get membership almost every year 
And a good tip for avoiding it being crowded other than going on weekends is to go after 5 or 6 I believe it is when they let the last people enter so it's very empty but the hours change in the summer so it could change I'll probably be going soon so I'll let you guys know


----------



## AquaticAZ (Jun 15, 2012)

I meant other than going on weekdays


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

The National Aquarium is grand indeed. Since you're at Baltimore's Inner Harbor you should really check out the planted aquarium at the Power Plant Barnes and Noble. It's not as great as it was a few years ago, but it's still pretty impressive.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

It is a fascinating place but I really dislike the crowds. That one major downside to the aquarium.

I was also told they are modifying the Wings of the Water exhibit (my favorite). They are changing the focus from Atlantic to Pacific and are going to try to do a coral reef type look. I believe they are going to bring the pit back and build up some reefwork around the concrete pillars. The tank additions may be reef sharks, Pacific Rays, and other pacific fishes. They are going to be keeping Calypso right where she is though


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

They do tend to keep the exhibits for a long time but I like them all, Seahorse, Jelly's, Rays, Dolphin show, and a good time to go is on a holiday like 4th of July, everyone is cooking burgers with their friends so the aquarium, amusement parks, etc. are all empty. My daughter was born on July 4th so I know this from experience but the fireworks are great from the big ferris wheel at Hershey Park and you can see displays from three different towns plus the park has it's own.


----------



## Sara3502 (Jun 18, 2012)

I went here last summer! It's absolutely beautiful and amazing there!


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

I went there a few years ago and I loved it. The crowds are terrible though. It took everything I had to not punch a few very rude people in the face. Other than that I had a good time. 

The large discus tank in the book store (barnes and noble maybe?) close to the aquarium was nice as well.


----------

